# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  “CIA'nın Muteber Adamı”

## bozok

*“CIA’nın Muteber Adamı”*




*Yazar : Yılmaz Polat* 
*Yayınevi : Ulus Dağı Yayınları* 
*Yayın Yılı: 2008*

*İthal Kağıt*
*155 sayfa*
*13,5x19,5 cm*
*Karton Kapak*
*ISBN:9756047118*
*Dili: TüRKüE*



*Kitap Açıklaması :* 

Gazeteci Yılmaz Polat 26 yıldır Washington'da, Türkiye'den Amerika'ya gidenlerin yapıp ettiklerini, olayların perde arkasını yazıyor. 

Washington'da Akrobasi (UDY Yayını-2006) kitabının devamındaki ayrıntılar, Türkiye'deki siyasetin tasarım merkezi Amerika'daki gerçek oyunu sergiliyor.

CIA'nın Türkiye'deki muteber adamları oyunun baş aktörüdür ve Türkiye operasyonlarını, CIA'nın eski ustaları tasarlar. 

O ustalardan biri olan kısa boylu, kır sakallı CIA ajanı, merkezin *"Ilımlı İslam"* laboratuarında duvarda asılı *'Bağımsız Kürdistan'* haritasına bakarak operasyonun amacını yazmaya başlar:

*"Türkiye deneyi başarıya ulaşır ve İslamcılar siyasi iktidara kuvvet kullanmadan gelerek demokratik yönetimin bir parçası olabilirlerse, İran rejimine karşı yeni bir seçenek model oluşur."*

Yan aktörler de çalışmaktadır: Virginia'da eski HAMAS'çı Ahmed Yusuf, karşısında oturanlara* "şeriat öyle bir gecede gelmez. Belki 10 yıl alır. Sabırlı olmalısınız"* diyerek yol yordam gösterdi.

Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powell projeyi kavramıştı; kararını verdi: *"Irak'ta da, tıpkı Türkiye'de olduğu gibi, demokratik bir İslam devleti kurulabilir!"*

CIA ajanı, Amerika'da* 'Asrın Mevlanası'* olarak tanıtılan Fethullah Gülen'le sık sık konuştu. O sıralarda Diyanet İşleri Başkanı Washington'a geldi ve *"Amerikalılar Ilımlı İslam Projesi için yardım istedi"* diyerek operasyonu açıkladı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Yılmaz Polat'ın kitabı* 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Gazeteci Yılmaz Polat, 28 yıldır Washington'da,Türk-ABD ilişkilerini izliyor... Polat bu süre içerisinde hem mesleğini hem kendisini korumayı bildi.* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Söz konusu ilişkiler nedeniyle ruhunu Pentagon’a kiralamadı... Bu yüzden köşeyi dönemedi, ceberutların muteber adamı olarak ülkesi aleyhine kurulan oyunlarda rol almadı, yurtsever bir onurlu kişi olmayı seçti...

Kitap yazıyor...

Yazdığı kitaplarda da, doğruları yansıtıyor... Son kitabı* “CIA’nın Muteber Adamı”* Ulus Dağı Yayınları tarafından basılıp piyasaya sürüldü... Mutlaka okumalısınız... Ben, lafı uzatmadan kitaptan bazı bölümleri sunacağım...

Polat, kitabında ABD derininin bir *“üalışma dosyasını”* şöyle tanıtıyor...

*“Siyahla karalanmış sayfalarda, ad verilmeden ‘16 No’lu ülke’ olarak tanıtılan bir ülke vardı. ‘16 No’lu ülke’ Türkiye idi...”*

şimdi bu *“16 nolu ülke”* ile ilgili olarak, 1992 yılında CIA’nın hazırladığı bir Kürt raporunda *“En Muhtemel Senaryo”* bölümümden satırlara bakalım...

*“Türkiye’deki, Irak’taki ve daha az bir düzeyde de İran’daki Kürtler’in, merkezi hükümetlerden daha çok özerklik ve siyasal olarak tanınma isteklerini sürdürmelerini bekliyoruz. Ancak onlar her üç durumda özellikle kendi ulusal davaları çerçevesinde hareket edeceklerdir. Zamanla ortak çıkarılan genişledikçe ve birbirlerine bağımlılıkları artıkça, işbirliği yapmaları da daha önemli bir hale gelebilir. Ancak kısa dönemde bunun yapılmasını önemli gerginlikler ve rekabetler olduğunu görüyoruz. Bütün bunlara bakarak, Iraklı Kürtler daha güçlü bir durumda olacaktır. üekiç Güç’ün varlığı sürdükçe, Bağdat’ta güçlü bir merkezi hükümet kurulsa bile, Kürtler kendi kurdukları yeni kurumları ve oldu bittiye getirdikleri otonomiyi korumayı başaracaklardır”*

Rapor tarihi, doksanların başı ve gelinen noktaya dikkat ediniz...

Yılmaz Polat, kitabında ABD gizli servisi adına Türkiye’de oyun kuran muhteremin adını da veriyor: Graham Fuller... Bakınız bu Bay Fuller kimmiş?..

*“20 yıl CIA Ortadoğu bölge sorumlusu oldu. 1964-67 arası Türkiye’deki CIA şefi oldu, ülkesine dönünce CIA’nın Ulusal İstihbarat Kurulu Başkan Yardımcılığı’na kadar yükseldi. Türkiye’ye ilgisi hiç bir zaman azalmadı. Ekmeğini Türkiye’deki Müslümanlık’la oynayarak kazandı. Başının üzeri keldi, yan taraftan uzattığı saçları ve uzun sakalıyla ajanlığını gizlemeye ve kendisine bir entelektüel görünümü vermeye çalıştı. Sakallı hali, Türkiye’deki aşırı dincilerin de hoşuna gitti, Kürt ve İslam uzmanı oldu. Türk-Kürt-İslam sentezini birleştirip Türkiye’nin jeopolitik yapısını irdeledi. CIA’dan emekli olduktan sonra da bağlantısını kesmedi. Merkezi Kaliforniya’da olan Rand Corporation adlı araştırma kurumunda bölge uzmanı olarak çalışmaya başladı ve kendisi iyice Türkiye’deki İslam’a verdi. Yazdığı raporlar, tarikatlar için umut ışığı, Türkiye’de şeriat rejimini görmek isteyenler için yol haritası oldu...”*

Bundan sonraki satırlar sizlere *“Pek tanıdık”* gelecektir!..

*“Graham Fuller, 1920’lerde Türkiye’nin ayakta kalma mücadelesi sırasında Atatürk’ün tarihsel rolüne çok büyük saygı duyduğunu; ancak George Washington, Nehru, Lenin ve Gandi gibi liderlerin bile sonsuza kadar yaşayabilecek bir ürün vermediğini ve zaman içinde bellerden silinebileceklerini söylüyordu. Fuller’e göre İncil ve Kur’an kalıcıydı. Liderler ölüyor önce bedenleri, zaman içinde de düşünceleri yok oluyordu. Oysa Kur’an ve İncil yaşıyordu.*

*Geçmişteki radikal laiklik politikaları döneminde İslam’ın yaşamımızdan nasıl dışlanacağı adeta bir fikri sabit haline gelmişti. Bence bu, bugün daha az lazım olan bir tepki.*

*Fuller’in sözleri, soğuk savaş sonrası CIA’nın dikkatlerini Türkiye’ye çevireceğinin önemli işaretiydi. Belli ki yeni çalışmalar, İslam ve Kürtçü’lük ağırlıklı olacaktı.*

*Fuller’in iddiasına göre, Türkiye’nin sorunu Atatürkçülük’ten kaynaklanıyordu...”*

Kitaba yarın devam edeceğim...



yazan : Behiç KILIü / kentgazetesi.com / 11.07.2009

----------

